# 2004 Honey Report



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

heres the end of year honey report for 2004 , imports ,export, honey prices from each state, ext.

we sure got alot from china, and a few more.
http://www.ams.usda.gov/fv/mncs/honey.pdf


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

The USDA is a good resource. The report you link to is through the month of September '04. They're usually a couple months behind the calendar. The complete 2004 report should be available about the 3rd week of February. Heres a link to several years of the USDA stats and others that the National Honey Board keeps. Good stuff.
http://www.nhb.org/


----------

